
Vimeo acquires Livestream - uyoakaoma
https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/26/vimeo-acquires-livestream-launches-its-own-live-video-product/
======
5_minutes
Somehow, Vimeo seems a very sympathetic company. I know it’s just a
perception, but this news is nice to hear. Perhaps they can pass on this
positive vibe over their acqusitions.

~~~
plopz
I've disliked vimeo ever since they claimed videos with video game footage
weren't art enough to be posted there. After Stage6 was shut down in 2008,
many people started to move their content over to vimeo, only to be lost when
vimeo made their stance against video games.

~~~
Spivak
Isn't Twitch serving that niche now?

~~~
btown
YouTube is still the king of "Let's Play" and edited-walkthrough formats.

~~~
dbbk
They also have a whole focused site for it - YouTube Gaming

~~~
NTripleOne
I'm honestly surprised that's still going.

------
hardwaresofton
I for one am really glad to hear that Vimeo is in the position of acquiring
other companies. Glad their revenue model is working out.

~~~
smeyer
Vimeo is owned by IAC, the $9 billion dollar market cap company that owns
Match.com, Tinder, OKCupid, Dictionary.com, and lots of others[0]. I don't
think this is proof that Vimeo's revenue model is working out unless it's
clear that this is being funded by Vimeo revenues and not just the broader IAC
war chest.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IAC_(company)#Businesses](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IAC_\(company\)#Businesses)

~~~
news_to_me
Jesus Christ, is everything part of a conglomerate?

~~~
Phlarp
Yes.

------
shp0ngle
I first read it as "LiveLeak" and that sounded as a little strange
acquisition.

------
AlexMuir
I’m using Vimeo as the backend for my video course on how cars work. It’s
working out great. They do all the storage, transcoding, subtitle hosting and
provide a player. I had to code up a course player to wrap it all up with a
playlist but everything else was basically solved from day 1. I even use their
‘Review’ tools to annotate the videos that my editor uploads.

It’s a great example of a business in a strong and profitable niche in an
industry that is absolutely dominated by YouTube. I’m happy to give them my
money.

------
wyc
I was investigating Vimeo's paid plans[0] as a video hosting solution for a
startup client. The plans were pretty economical and compelling, and I can see
why they're interested in acquiring livestreaming capabilities too.

I think this is pretty spot-on:

> Vimeo’s core business is focused around selling tools and services to
> professional and semi-professional video creators

Indie-produced + -distributed content is definitely a growing market that's
starting to disrupt industries such as education, training, and entertainment.
However you feel about Vimeo, consider that they with other companies will
enable the production of brand new content that we've never seen before.

[0] [https://vimeo.com/upgrade](https://vimeo.com/upgrade)

~~~
dbbk
They've recently launched Vimeo OTT also which is really cool but also kinda
bonkers.

[https://ott.vimeo.com/](https://ott.vimeo.com/)

------
memco
Was initially excited at this prospect as I would like an easy to use
streaming tool that's not twitch or youtube for smaller personal projects, but
at $75/mo. for 5 hours of streaming this is a no go for me. Can't think of a
market where that pricing makes sense.

~~~
mi100hael
Makes sense for pretty much any business. $75 is a drop in the bucket if
you're streaming commercial events.

------
dberg
I’ve known livestream since they were called mogulus with a flash app control
system. Max and the team were always innovative and passionate about live
streaming. Congrats to the team on years of hard work.

------
lightedman
I use both and this makes me fairly happy. This might mean Livestream's
Procaster will get FIXED. Vimeo is known for simplicity and 'just works.'

------
ChrisArchitect
wow I had forgotten Livestream even existed still. Used to use it here and
there for free live streaming way back in the like justin.tv ustream type days

